# Betta and Popeye



## seriosbrad (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright, this is the second time my Betta has got Popeye. All my water parameters are excellent and I do weekly 20% water changes on my 29 gallon tank.

He first had Popeye so I put him in his original betta bowl and treated it in about a week

I put him back into my 29gal community tank and he developed ich so I treated the entire tank as per instructions on the bottle and it went away easily and no other fish caught the ich.

He now has Popeye again in the same eye after doing a water change the day before.


He is near 2 1/2 years old I believe, likes to rest on things (not scratch), very dull in color, still has an appetite.

Does he have some underlying problems that I can't cure?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

Eye Problems
Symptoms: Cloudy cornea, opaque lens, pop eye, swelling, blindness.


Cloudy cornea can result from a bacterial invasion. Antibiotics may help. 
Opaqueness can result from poor nutrition or a metacercaria invasion (grubs). Try foods with added vitamins and changing the diet to include variety. 
Pop eye (exophtalmia) can result from rough handling, gas embolism, tumors, bacterial infection, or vitamin A deficiency. Gas bubble or bacterial infection can be treated successfully with penicillin or amoxicillin. 
Blindness can be caused by poor nutrition or excessive light. Lowering the light level and a change of diet to include lots of variety may help prevent it.
hope it helps


----------



## seriosbrad (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks kitten, 

I just have a small question to follow up

I used API's Fungus Cure for "Fungus, Mouth Fungus, Body Slime, Eye Cloud, Fin & Tail Rot". I forgot to mention that along with his first case of Popeye he also had some fungus on his head. The Popeye and Fungus went away with this API treatment.

Now that he has Popeye again but no signs of Fungus, should I try penicillin/amoxicillin treatment for bacterial problems?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

if the popeye went away with the first time while it was on the API's treament that means it's working for this fish. i suggest you use it again =)


----------

